# what do you think of the lc9



## nyvin2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

hey guys i hope this question hasnt been posted yet but im looking to get the ruger lc-9, i hear the trigger pull is long but i dont feel that should be a huge issue but how else is this firearm and should i consider buying it plus how is it compared to the glock 26. thanks everybody

from vinnie


----------



## jdw68 (Nov 5, 2011)

I own both the glock 26 and the ruger LC9. They are about the same dimensions but the lc9 is thinner (being a single stack). The glock 26 being stricker fired is much easier to shoot accurately. The LC9's long trigger pull gives acceptable accuracy for conceal carry, but it's not a target pistol. I can shoot both of them accurately, but I am quicker with my shots when shooting the glock. They are both well built guns, but I think the glock is a stronger built gun (IMO). The LC9 really is easier to conceal than the glock, being lighter and thinner makes a noticable difference. The LC9 has a manual thumb safety and the glock does not. The glock seems to hide recoil and will comfortably shoot strong +P ammo accurately. The LC9 doesn't hide the recoil as well but seems to be a snappy little gun. The long trigger pull and the snap of the recoil make accurate follow up shots take just a little longer. 

The LC9 ballistics with standard 124 grain Remington golden sabers is surprisingly impressive, so I choose to shoot standard rounds to reduce recoil. With the glock 26 I prefer 124 grain gold dot +P rounds, and they are fun to shoot through the glock. Those are my opinions, observations and experiences. Hope it helps!


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

I would like to delete my post, as the guy above me seems to ACTUALLY know what he's talking about...


----------

